# Nook miles item color survey *UPDATE*



## SheepMareep (Mar 27, 2020)

Ok so this has been bugging me a lot!! Everyone seems to have different colored items in the nook miles rewards items and I'd love to see if there is a correlation between fruit or airport color. So with that being said please fill out this survey and post it below! I'll see if there are any patterns. (Also if you can take pictures or a video that'll be helpful too!!!)

UPDATE

Ok so after looking at everything posted already-- There appears to be NO correlation with the flower, fruit, OR airport color when it comes to the items. HOWEVER someone mentioned in another thread they may be linked to the option we chose at the very beginning of the game.

If anyone who has already posted could add what they put as their response into their post i would appreciate it!!! Updated the survey to reflect this new hypothesis c:
Also!!! I am going to add in pictures of all the different types of colors so if you have a color I do not have added PLEASE send or post a picture for me to add c: thank you!!!

Here is the Spreadsheet where i will be adding the different colored items and their pictures! c: *Please send me pictures*




Spoiler



Answer to question:

Construction sign color:
Lifeguard chair:
Portable toilet:
Streetlamp:
Utility pole:
Drink machine:
Public bench:
Snack machine:
Springy ride on:
Tourist telescope:
Park clock:
Phone box:
Sand box:
Cotton candy stall:
Playground gym:
Parabolic antenna:
Soccer goal:
Solar panel:
Wind turbine:
Lighthouse:
Monster statue:
Pool:
Teacup ride:



I will compile all the data to see if there are any correlations and update this post with them! c:


----------



## xara (Mar 27, 2020)

Town fruit: peaches
Airport colour: orange

Construction sign colour: navy blue
Lifeguard chair: orange
Portable toilet: green
Streetlamp: white
Utility pole: grey
Drink machine: green
Public bench: blue & yellow
Snack machine: white
Springy ride on: brown
Tourist telescope: white
Park clock: grey
Phone box: yellow
Sand box: blue
Cotton candy stall: blue
Playground gym: green
Parabolic antenna: white
Soccer goal: white
Solar panel: black
Wind turbine: white
Lighthouse: white
Monster statue: brownish grey
Pool: beige
Teacup ride: green, blue & red cups with purple kettle


----------



## Mint (Mar 27, 2020)

Town fruit: Oranges
Native flower: Pansies with roses on the cliffs
Airport color: Green

Construction sign color: Blue
Lifeguard chair: Blue and white
Portable toilet: Grey
Streetlamp: Black
Utility pole: Grey
Drink machine: Blue
Public bench: Green
Snack machine:Red
Springy ride on: Brown
Tourist telescope: Grey
Park clock: White
Phone box: Red
Sand box: Blue (red pail)
Cotton candy stall: Blue
Playground gym: Multicolored (blue, red, green yellow)
Parabolic antenna: White
Soccer goal: White
Solar panel: Grey
Wind turbine: White with blue accents
Lighthouse: Red and White
Monster statue: Blue
Pool: Brownish red
Teacup ride: Pastel (lime green kettle with mint green, yellow, pink cups)


----------



## moonbell (Mar 27, 2020)

I'm feeling the same way so thank you for this!! If you want a picture of any specific item for further clarification feel free to request.



Spoiler



*town fruit*: Oranges
*Native flower*: Roses
*Airport color*: Yellow
*Question*: Something to kill time

*Construction sign color*: Blue edging with Resetti picture
*Lifeguard chair*: Green
*Portable toilet*: Blue
*Streetlamp*: Bronze
*Utility pole*: Silver
*Drink machine*: Blue
*Public bench*: White and Black
*Snack machine*: Black
*Springy ride on*: Brown
*Tourist telescope*: Blue (like a steel-greyish blue)
*Park clock*: Black
*Phone box*: Black
*Sand box*: Blue
*Cotton candy stall*: White w/ blue accents, purple pink and aqua cotton candy
*Playground gym*: Green and aqua
*Parabolic antenna*: White with Nook logo
*Soccer goal*: White
*Solar panel*: Silver
*Wind turbine*: White with blue accents
*Lighthouse*: White with red top and a red stripe
*Monster statue*: Black
*Pool*: Terra cotta rim
*Teacup ride*: Yellow teapot, blue, red, green cups, red rim with aqua pink and yellow swirls


----------



## Deca (Mar 27, 2020)

town fruit: Cherry
Native flower: chrysanthemum
Airport color: blue

Construction sign color: orange
Lifeguard chair: white
Portable toilet: teal/turquoise
Streetlamp: dark green
Utility pole: grey
Drink machine: red
Public bench: aqua blue & pink
Snack machine: grey
Springy ride on: red
Tourist telescope: black
Park clock: dark burgundy I think? Reddish brown
Phone box: cream/off-white
Sand box: blue
Cotton candy stall: pink
Playground gym: white
Parabolic antenna: white
Soccer goal: white
Solar panel: black
Wind turbine: white
Lighthouse: grey
Monster statue: red
Pool: white
Teacup ride: black with red and white accents (reminds me of Alice in Wonderland haha)

Edit: Added some pictures! Happy to trade/sell if anyone's interested. Would love to collect more colours 



Spoiler


----------



## meo (Mar 27, 2020)

town fruit: Pears
Native flower: Lilies
Airport color: Green

Construction sign color: Um, blue frame/white board
Lifeguard chair: Red
Portable toilet: Green
Streetlamp: Black
Utility pole: Grey?
Drink machine: Pink
Public bench: Green
Snack machine: Red
Springy ride on: Tan Horse Yellow Saddle
Tourist telescope: White
Park clock: White
Phone box: Red
Sand box: Blue rim, Red/yellow bucket/shovel
Cotton candy stall: Black with red/yellow handle/wheels
Playground gym: Green
Parabolic antenna: White
Soccer goal: White
Solar panel: Grey/black
Wind turbine: White with blue tips
Lighthouse: Yellow
Monster statue: Blue
Pool: Purple water, grey tile
Teacup ride: Pastels, green pitcher in the center, seafoam/yellow/pink cups


----------



## Khaelis (Mar 27, 2020)

Hopefully, all of this is correct....



Spoiler



town fruit: Oranges
Native flower: Pansies
Airport color: Yellow

Construction sign color: Blue
Lifeguard chair: Red frame, orange seat 
Portable toilet: Green
Streetlamp: Bronze/Brown?
Utility pole: Grey 
Drink machine: Blue 
Public bench: Black/White
Snack machine: Black
Springy ride on: Pink
Tourist telescope: White
Park clock: Black
Phone box: Black 
Sand box: Blue
Cotton candy stall: Light Blue/Blue/White
Playground gym: Green 
Parabolic antenna: Green/White
Soccer goal: White
Solar panel: Grey metal, Dark blue panels
Wind turbine: Blue/White
Lighthouse: Red/White
Monster statue: Black? 
Pool: Tan/Brown 
Teacup ride: Red/Blue/Green Cups, Red frame, yellow teacup/pitcher centerpiece



EDIT: I sent you a PM related to this thread.


----------



## rezberri (Mar 27, 2020)

town fruit: cherry
Native flower: rose
Airport color: yellow

Construction sign color: blue & white
Lifeguard chair: red 
Portable toilet: green
Streetlamp: brown
Utility pole: gray
Drink machine: black
Public bench: white
Snack machine: black
Springy ride on: yellow
Tourist telescope: white
Park clock: black
Phone box: blue
Sand box: blue
Cotton candy stall: pink
Playground gym: green
Parabolic antenna: white
Soccer goal: white
Solar panel: black
Wind turbine: white w/ blue tips
Lighthouse: white & blue
Monster statue: black
Pool: white w/ blue water
Teacup ride: vibrant colors, yellow pitcher w/ blue, green, & red cups


----------



## popstar (Mar 27, 2020)

*Answer to question: sleeping bag*

*town fruit:* apples
*Native flower: *roses
*Airport color:* red

*Construction sign color:* blue
*Lifeguard chair:* white
*Portable toilet:* it looks teal blue with a minty coloured door
*Streetlamp:* white
*Utility pole:* grey
*Drink machine:* green
*Public bench:* blue and yellow
*Snack machine:* white
*Springy ride on:* brown
*Tourist telescope:* black
*Park clock: *grey
*Phone box:* yellow
*Sand box:* blue
*Cotton candy stall:* blue
*Playground gym:* white 
*Parabolic antenna: *white
*Soccer goal:* white
*Solar panel:* black
*Wind turbine:* white
*Lighthouse:* white
*Monster statue:* brown
*Pool:* red brick coloured
*Teacup ride:* cups are green, red and blue, teapot is purple, the base is gold


----------



## TortimerCrossing (Mar 27, 2020)

Looks like your guess was correct based off the previous answers!


----------



## Twisterheart (Mar 27, 2020)

town fruit: peaches
Native flower: windflower
Airport color: green

Construction sign color: blue
Lifeguard chair: red
Portable toilet: green
Streetlamp: black
Utility pole: gray
Drink machine: black
Public bench: dark green and orange
Snack machine: red
Springy ride on: black
Tourist telescope: white
Park clock: white
Phone box: brown
Sand box: blue
Cotton candy stall: pink
Playground gym: green
Parabolic antenna: white
Soccer goal: white
Solar panel: gray
Wind turbine: white
Lighthouse: light blue and white
Monster statue: dark blue
Pool: white
Teacup ride: white with pastel accents pink, mint, yellow and green


----------



## SheepMareep (Mar 27, 2020)

So far I'm getting mixed results. Hm. This MAY be a randomly generated thing or each item is tied to either the fruit, airport, or flower. Will need more info to make this conclusion however c: (for example both green airports have a pastel teacup ride however my airport is yellow and I have an orange construction sign not blue like others have stated.)


----------



## Courier (Mar 27, 2020)

*Town fruit:* Cherries
*Native flower:* Cosmos (I think)
*Airport color:* Yellow

*Construction sign color:* Blue
*Lifeguard chair:* Blue
*Portable toilet:* White
*Streetlamp:* Copper
*Utility pole:* Grey
*Drink machine:* Pink
*Public bench:* Black and white
*Snack machine: *Black
*Springy ride on:* Green
*Tourist telescope: *Grey
*Park clock:* Black
*Phone box: *Black
*Sand box:* Blue
*Cotton candy stall:* Black
*Playground gym:* Red, blue, yellow and green
*Parabolic antenna: *White
*Soccer goal:* White
*Solar panel:* Black/Grey
*Wind turbine:* White and blue
*Lighthouse: *Yellow
*Monster statue:* Black
*Pool:* Grey with pink/purple water
*Teacup ride:* Yellow, red, green and blue are the main colors.


----------



## Deca (Mar 27, 2020)

Irishchai said:


> So far I'm getting mixed results. Hm. This MAY be a randomly generated thing or each item is tied to either the fruit, airport, or flower. Will need more info to make this conclusion however c: (for example both green airports have a pastel teacup ride however my airport is yellow and I have an orange construction sign not blue like others have stated.)



I'm pretty sure it's random! Also interesting to see that apparently there's different tea pot designs! Not just different colours


----------



## SheepMareep (Mar 27, 2020)

Deca said:


> I'm pretty sure it's random! Also interesting to see that apparently there's different tea pot designs! Not just different colours



Right!!! It's kind of upsetting to have it be random though. Hopefully there are plenty of people willing to trade or sell the different colors c:


----------



## niko2 (Mar 27, 2020)

town fruit: peaches
Native flower: tulips
Airport color: blue

Construction sign color: blue (with resetti)
Lifeguard chair: red
Portable toilet: green
Streetlamp: green
Utility pole: grey
Drink machine: red
Public bench: red
Snack machine: black/dark grey
Springy ride on: pink
Tourist telescope: white
Park clock: brown/bordeaux
Phone box: green
Sand box: blue
Cotton candy stall: pink
Playground gym: green with yellow/blue/pink squares
Parabolic antenna: white
Soccer goal: white 
Solar panel: black
Wind turbine: white with red accents
Lighthouse: grey
Monster statue: red
Pool: white with blue water
Teacup ride: black, white and red with a fancy design


----------



## 0orchid (Mar 27, 2020)

Town fruit: Peaches
Native flower: Cosmos
Airport color: Green

Construction sign color: Blue
Lifeguard chair: Blue
Portable toilet: White
Streetlamp: Black
Utility pole: Grey
Drink machine: Black
Public bench: Green
Snack machine: Red
Springy ride on: Red
Tourist telescope: Grey
Park clock: White
Phone box: Red
Sand box: Blue
Cotton candy stall: Pink
Playground gym: Red, Yellow, Blue, and Green
Parabolic antenna: White
Soccer goal: White
Solar panel: Black
Wind turbine: White and Blue
Lighthouse: White and Light Blue
Monster statue: Dark Blue
Pool: White
Teacup ride: Pastel Green, Pastel Pink, Pastel Turquoise (Mint?), Pastel Yellow, White the base kind of has a flower petal design with Yellow and Mint and there are pastel lights on the sides
Question: Sleeping bag (I think? I forget)

I haven't tried it yet but I'm pretty sure you can use customization packs to refurbish to any color/design you want?


----------



## pinkfawn (Mar 27, 2020)

town fruit: cherries
Native flower: hyacinth
Airport color: orange

Construction sign color: blue frame
Lifeguard chair: green
Portable toilet: blue
Streetlamp: white
Utility pole: gray
Drink machine: green
Public bench: blue
Snack machine: white
Springy ride on: white
Tourist telescope: blue
Park clock: silver
Phone box: yellow
Sand box: blue
Cotton candy stall: blue
Playground gym: green and blue
Parabolic antenna: white
Soccer goal: white
Solar panel: black
Wind turbine: white and red
Lighthouse: white
Monster statue: brown/dark green?
Pool: brick
Teacup ride: purple kettle, green, red, blue cups


----------



## Junee (Mar 27, 2020)

Town fruit: Cherry
Native flower: Cosmos
Airport color: Red
Answer to question: Something to eat?

Construction sign color: Blue and white
Lifeguard chair: Blue seat and white frame
Portable toilet: Gray-green
Streetlamp: White
Utility pole: Gray with ads
Drink machine: Red
Public bench: Dark blue and yellow
Snack machine: White
Springy ride on: White with sandy mane/tail and a green saddle
Tourist telescope: Gray
Park clock: Black
Phone box: Yellow
Sand box: Blue trim
Cotton candy stall: Pink
Playground gym: Yellow, red, blue, and green.
Parabolic antenna: White with red and black text
Soccer goal: White
Solar panel: Black
Wind turbine: White with red markings
Lighthouse: Dark gray-brown
Monster statue: Brown-ish?
Pool: White trim with blue inside
Teacup ride: Gold base with red, blue, and green cups and purple kettle.


----------



## moonbell (Mar 27, 2020)

0orchid said:


> I haven't tried it yet but I'm pretty sure you can use customization packs to refurbish to any color/design you want?



No, not with these items very unfortunately. Or you can but only in a limited capacity - like the vending machines you can customize the ads but not the body colors.


----------



## jiojiop (Mar 27, 2020)

town fruit: pears
Native flower: windflowers
Airport color: orange

Construction sign color: orange
Lifeguard chair: white
Portable toilet: aqua/light green door
Streetlamp: white
Utility pole: grey
Drink machine: white with an orange on it and orange writing
Public bench: blue
Snack machine: white
Springy ride on: red body, yellow mane, green saddle
Tourist telescope: black
Park clock: silver
Phone box: yellow with grey trim
Sand box: blue box, red tools w/ yellow scoop part and bucket handle, lime green rake part
Cotton candy stall: black with yellow trim, red wheel spokes, cotton candy flavors: green, white, yellow
Playground gym: white with black and grey platforms
Parabolic antenna: white
Soccer goal: white
Solar panel: black
Wind turbine: white with red trim
Lighthouse: black and white
Monster statue: brownish
Pool: grey tile, purple lighting
Teacup ride: gold trim, green, yellow, and blue cups, purple pot



Is it possible to exchange these with other people to get the different colors??


----------



## ayeeprill (Mar 27, 2020)

town fruit: cherry
Native flower: windflower
Airport color: blue

Construction sign color: blue
Lifeguard chair: yellow
Portable toilet: red
Streetlamp: green
Utility pole: gray
Drink machine: green
Public bench: red
Snack machine: black/gray
Springy ride on: brown horse
Tourist telescope: green
Park clock: brown
Phone box:  green
Sand box: blue
Cotton candy stall: blue and white
Playground gym: red and yellow
Parabolic antenna: white
Soccer goal: white
Solar panel: black
Wind turbine: white and red
Lighthouse:  white
Monster statue: red
Pool: the brick looking one?
Teacup ride: black, white, and red


----------



## coffee biscuit (Mar 27, 2020)

Town fruit: Peaches
Native flower: Pansies
Airport color: Yellow

Construction sign color: Blue
Lifeguard chair: Blue
Portable toilet: Grey
Streetlamp: Rosegold/pink-ish?
Utility pole: Grey
Drink machine: Black
Public bench: Black
Snack machine: Black
Springy ride on: Pink
Tourist telescope: Grey
Park clock: Black
Phone box: Black
Sand box: Blue
Cotton candy stall: Pink
Playground gym: Multicolored (red, green, yellow, & blue)
Parabolic antenna: White
Soccer goal: White
Solar panel: Grey
Wind turbine: White
Lighthouse: Blue
Monster statue: Dark blue
Pool: White
Teacup ride: Multicolored (red, green, & blue cups, yellow pitcher, pink and green swirled base)

I'm interested trading for different colors so feel free to PM me your list if you're interested in anything!


----------



## mizzsnow (Mar 27, 2020)

town fruit: Oranges
Native flower: Lily
Airport color: Blue

Construction sign color: blue
Lifeguard chair: yellow
Portable toilet: red
Streetlamp: green
Utility pole: grey
Drink machine: green
Public bench: orange
Snack machine: gray
Springy ride on: brown (yellow saddle)
Tourist telescope: green
Park clock: brown
Phone box: green 
Sand box: blue
Cotton candy stall: blue and teal
Playground gym: red/orange/yellow
Parabolic antenna: white
Soccer goal: white
Solar panel: black
Wind turbine: white (red trim)
Lighthouse: white
Monster statue: red
Pool: brick outline
Teacup ride: black/white/red


----------



## LexxyRaptor (Mar 27, 2020)

town fruit: Peaches
Native flower: Cosmos
Airport color: Blue

Construction sign color: Blue
Lifeguard chair: Blue
Portable toilet: Grey/Tan?
Streetlamp: Dark Green
Utility pole: Grey
Drink machine: Green
Public bench: Orange
Snack machine: Dark Grey? 
Springy ride on: white horse green saddle
Tourist telescope: grey
Park clock: Brown/Burgundy
Phone box: Green
Sand box: Blue
Cotton candy stall: White and Blue
Playground gym: Yellow-Red-Blue-Green
Parabolic antenna: White (green text)
Soccer goal: white
Solar panel: black
Wind turbine: white (red tips?)
Lighthouse: white (gray?)
Monster statue: Red
Pool: Reddish brown bricks 
Teacup ride: Black, White with red and gold trims and accents.


----------



## GreenLeaf (Mar 27, 2020)

town fruit: Cherries
Native flower: Mums
Airport color: Yellow

edit
question response: a lamp (but I'm not too sure) 

Construction sign color: Blue
Lifeguard chair: Blue
Portable toilet: Grey/Tan?
Streetlamp: copper or brown
Utility pole: Grey
Drink machine: pink
Public bench: the waiting room seats are black and white
Snack machine: black
Springy ride on: white horse green saddle
Tourist telescope: grey
Park clock: black
Phone box: black
Sand box: Blue
Cotton candy stall: black
Playground gym: Yellow-Red-Blue-Green
Parabolic antenna: White (grey text)
Soccer goal: white
Solar panel: black
Wind turbine: white (blue tips)
Lighthouse: yellow
Monster statue: black, dark grey
Pool: grey bricks 
Teacup ride: red surface with green, blue and red teacups and a white and yellow teapot


----------



## Saga (Mar 27, 2020)

town fruit: Peach
Native flower: Cosmos
Airport color: Green

Construction sign color: blue/white
Lifeguard chair: blue
Portable toilet: white
Streetlamp: black
Utility pole: grey
Drink machine: pink
Public bench: green
Snack machine: red
Springy ride on: pink
Tourist telescope: grey
Park clock: white
Phone box: red
Sand box: blue
Cotton candy stall: black/red/gold
Playground gym: red/yellow/blue/green
Parabolic antenna: white
Soccer goal: white
Solar panel: black
Wind turbine: white with blue tips
Lighthouse: yellow
Monster statue: dark blue
Pool: grey edge with purple/pink lighting inside
Teacup ride: pastel

I would really like to trade for a blue or white drink machine, red & white lighthouse, and white pool with blue water. If anyone wants to trade for any of my items, please let me know!


----------



## OswinOswald (Mar 28, 2020)

*Town fruit:* Peaches
*Native flower:* Cosmos
*Airport color:* Green

*Construction sign color:* Blue frame, white board
*Lifeguard chair:* Yellow
*Portable toilet:* Red
*Streetlamp:* Black
*Utility pole:* Grey
*Drink machine:* Pink
*Public bench:* Green
*Snack machine:* Red
*Springy ride on:* White
*Tourist telescope:* Green
*Park clock:* White
*Phone box:* Red
*Sand box:* Blue
*Cotton candy stall:* Black with red/yellow accents
*Playground gym:* Red/Yellow
*Parabolic antenna:* White (and just white... where are people seeing words/text?)
*Soccer goal:* White
*Solar panel:* Black
*Wind turbine:* White with blue tips
*Lighthouse:* Yellow
*Monster statue:* Dark Blue
*Pool:* Grey Stone, Purple/Pink lighting
*Teacup ride:* Pink/Yellow/Green Pastels


----------



## DinoTown (Mar 28, 2020)

town fruit: Apples
Native flower: Mums
Airport color: Green

Construction sign color: Blue
Lifeguard chair: Red
Portable toilet: Green
Streetlamp: Black
Utility pole: Greyish
Drink machine: Black
Public bench: Green/Orange
Snack machine: Red
Springy ride on: Black
Tourist telescope: White
Park clock: White
Phone box: Brown
Sand box: Blue
Cotton candy stall: Pink
Playground gym: Green
Parabolic antenna: White
Soccer goal: White
Solar panel: Black
Wind turbine: White with blue
Lighthouse: Blue
Monster statue: Blue
Pool: White
Teacup ride: Pink/blue/yellow cups, green teapot


----------



## tolisamarie (Mar 28, 2020)

I'd love to see pics of all the color possibilities. Especially the pools!


----------



## Beedubz (Mar 28, 2020)

Town fruit: Orange
Native flower: Pansies
Airport color: Blue

Construction sign color: Blue
Lifeguard chair: Yellow
Portable toilet: Red
Streetlamp: Green
Utility pole: Grey (With blue highlights?)
Drink machine: Red
Public bench: Pink and light blue
Snack machine: Grey
Springy ride on: White horsey with gold mane and lime green saddle
Tourist telescope: Green
Park clock: Brown
Phone box: White
Sand box: Blue
Cotton candy stall: Pink
Playground gym: Yellow, Red and orange
Parabolic antenna: White with red and black lettering
Soccer goal: White
Solar panel: Black
Wind turbine: White and red
Lighthouse: Grey
Monster statue: Red
Pool: White and blue
Teacup ride: Black, red and white


----------



## fink (Mar 28, 2020)

town fruit: peaches
Native flower: lily
Airport color: blue

Construction sign color: blue with resetti
Lifeguard chair: red
Portable toilet: green
Streetlamp: green
Utility pole: grey with blue sticker
Drink machine: white
Public bench: pink & blue
Snack machine: black
Springy ride on: yellow with green saddle 
Tourist telescope: white 
Park clock: reddish brown
Phone box: white
Sand box: blue
Cotton candy stall: black
Playground gym: green with pastel blocks 
Parabolic antenna: white plain
Soccer goal: white
Solar panel: black
Wind turbine: white & red
Lighthouse: black & white
Monster statue: red
Pool: grey rocks & lavender water
Teacup ride: black, red and white

A video of the items
https://twitter.com/finkployd42/status/1243896490935717888?s=21


----------



## Kindra (Mar 28, 2020)

Unfortunately I haven't bought any of these so I can't actually tell you what colour they are listed as under the catalogue. 

Images: *click here*! Should be able to drag and drop individual photos to a new tab to enlarge.

town fruit: Cherries
Native flower: Pansies
Airport color: Green

Construction sign color: Blue
Lifeguard chair: Blue
Portable toilet: Greyish green? 
Streetlamp: Black
Utility pole: Grey (possibly red/orange lights on top?)
Drink machine: Blue
Public bench:Green and Orange
Snack machine: Red
Springy ride on: Yellow (green saddle)
Tourist telescope: Grey
Park clock: White/off white
Phone box: Brown
Sand box: Blue
Cotton candy stall: Blue/white/aqua
Playground gym: Red/yellow/green/blue
Parabolic antenna: White with green lettering
Soccer goal: White
Solar panel:Black
Wind turbine: White with blue tips
Lighthouse: White/red
Monster statue: Navy or deep purple?
Pool:Orange/brown brick and blue water
Teacup ride: Pastel green/pink/yellow/cyan


----------



## Jaden (Mar 28, 2020)

Quite interesting! I hope the data will be useful.

town fruit: peach
Native flower:lily
Airport color: blue

Construction sign color:blue
Lifeguard chair: white/yellow
Portable toilet: red
Streetlamp: dark green
Utility pole: gray
Drink machine:red
Public bench:cyan/pink
Snack machine:black
Springy ride on: white horse with green saddle 
Tourist telescope:green
Park clock:dark red/brownish
Phone box: white 
Sand box:blue
Cotton candy stallink
Playground gym:yellow/red
Parabolic antenna:white
Soccer goal: white
Solar panel: black
Wind turbine: white
Lighthouse: brown/grayish
Monster statue: red
Pool:white
Teacup ride: black/white cups and red/gold


----------



## Solio (Mar 28, 2020)

Town fruit: Apples
Native flower: Tulips
Airport color: Green

Construction sign color: Blue, the one with Don
Lifeguard chair: Red
Portable toilet: Green
Streetlamp: Black
Utility pole: Grey 
Drink machine: black
Public bench: black and orange
Snack machine: red
Springy ride on: dark brown
Tourist telescope: white
Park clock: White
Phone box: Brown
Sand box: Blue
Cotton candy stall: Pink
Playground gym: teal pipes, pastel pink, yellow, blue
Parabolic antenna: White with red logo
Soccer goal: White
Solar panel: Blue
Wind turbine: White and blue
Lighthouse: white and pastel-blue stripes
Monster statue: blue
Pool: White and blue
Teacup ride: Pastel green, yellow, cyan & pink


----------



## Shampsto (Mar 28, 2020)

Awnser to question: Food!

Town fruit: Pears
Native flower: Cosmos
Airport color: Blue

Construction sign color: Blue
Lifeguard chair: Green
Portable toilet: Blue
Streetlamp: Idk it's hard to tell :/
Utility pole: Grey
Drink machine: Green
Public bench: Blue and Pink
Snack machine: Gray
Springy ride on: Black
Tourist telescope: Blue I think??
Park clock: Black
Phone box: White
Sand box: Blue
Cotton candy stall: White and Blue
Playground gym: Purple bottom, Yellow mid and Blue tops
Parabolic antenna: White
Soccer goal: White
Solar panel: Black
Wind turbine: White
Lighthouse: White
Monster statue: Red and purple
Pool: Brown
Teacup ride: Red, Black and White


----------



## Colette (Mar 28, 2020)

Linking a video to see my colors!  Click here

*Also, I'm going to include the answer to the Nookling's question just in case that's a factor.*

town fruit: Cherries
Native flower: Cosmos
Airport color: Blue
Nookling question: Lamp

Construction sign color: White
Lifeguard chair: Yellow
Portable toilet: Red
Streetlamp: Green
Utility pole: Grey
Drink machine: Green
Public bench: Red/Orange
Snack machine: Gray
Springy ride on: Brown
Tourist telescope: Green
Park clock: Red
Phone box: Green
Sand box: Blue
Cotton candy stall: White and Blue
Playground gym: Red & Yellow
Parabolic antenna: White
Soccer goal: White
Solar panel: Black
Wind turbine: White (red tips)
Lighthouse: White
Monster statue: Red
Pool: Brick (Brown?)
Teacup ride: Red, Black and White (very Queen of Hearts!)

[sub]side note: looking for any other Monster and teacup ride colors, please DM if you want to trade![/sub]


----------



## Kub (Mar 28, 2020)

town fruit: cherries
Native flower: rose
Airport color: blue

Construction sign color: blue
Lifeguard chair: yellow
Portable toilet: red
Streetlamp: green
Utility pole: grey
Drink machine: white
Public bench: blue and pink
Snack machine: grey
Springy ride on: black
Tourist telescope: green
Park clock: brown
Phone box: white
Sand box: blue
Cotton candy stall: black
Playground gym: yellow and red
Parabolic antenna: white
Soccer goal: white
Solar panel: black
Wind turbine: white
Lighthouse: white and black
Monster statue: red
Pool: grey with purple water
Teacup ride: black, white, red, and gold


----------



## teanopi (Mar 28, 2020)

town fruit: apples
Native flower: mums
Airport color: green

Construction sign color: blue
Lifeguard chair: green
Portable toilet: blue
Streetlamp: black
Utility pole: grey
Drink machine: blue
Public bench: green
Snack machine: red
Springy ride on: zebra (black + white)
Tourist telescope: blue
Park clock: white
Phone box: red
Sand box: blue
Cotton candy stall: white + blue
Playground gym: green + blue
Parabolic antenna: white
Soccer goal: white
Solar panel: black
Wind turbine: white (blue tips)
Lighthouse: red + white
Monster statue: blue
Pool: brown (brick)
Teacup ride: pastel green, yellow, cyan, + pink


----------



## axo (Mar 28, 2020)

town fruit: peaches
Native flower: tulips (and pansies and hyacinths)
Airport color: yellow

Construction sign color: blue
Lifeguard chair: green
Portable toilet: blue
Streetlamp: brownish-red
Utility pole: silver
Drink machine: pink
Public bench: white and black
Snack machine: black
Springy ride on: zebra
Tourist telescope: blue
Park clock: black 
Phone box: black
Sand box: blue
Cotton candy stall: black, yellow, and red (with yellow, white and green cotton candy)
Playground gym: blue and green
Parabolic antenna: white
Soccer goal: white
Solar panel:navy and silver
Wind turbine: white and blue
Lighthouse: yellow
Monster statue: navy
Pool: grey with purple-ish lights underwater
Teacup ride: uhhhh all the colors? the teacups are green, red, and blue


----------



## Splinter (Mar 28, 2020)

Town fruit: Pears
Native flower: Cosmos
Airport color: Blue

Construction sign color: Blue
Lifeguard chair: Blue
Portable toilet: White
Streetlamp: Green
Utility pole: Grey
Drink machine: Red
Public bench: Red
Snack machine: Black
Springy ride on: Dark Brown
Tourist telescope: Silver
Park clock: Brown
Phone box: Green
Sand box: Blue
Cotton candy stall: Pink
Playground gym: Multicoloured (Red/Yellow/Blue/Green)
Parabolic antenna: White
Soccer goal: White
Solar panel: Black
Wind turbine: White with red
Lighthouse: Brown/Silver top
Monster statue: Red
Pool: White
Teacup ride: Black/White/Red

I think its random cos someone has same fruit/flower/airport combo as me but different coloured items, it might have something to do with the question asked at the start though, I chose "Something to kill time"


----------



## Toska (Mar 28, 2020)

town fruit: Cherries
Native flower: Lillies
Airport color: Blue

Construction sign color: blue
Lifeguard chair: green
Portable toilet: blue
Streetlamp: green
Utility pole: gray
Drink machine: red
Public bench: blue and pink
Snack machine: dark gray
Springy ride on: yellow
Tourist telescope: blue
Park clock: brown
Phone box: off white
Sand box: blue
Cotton candy stall: pink
Playground gym: blue and green
Parabolic antenna: white w/ red writing
Soccer goal: white
Solar panel: black
Wind turbine: white and red
Lighthouse: brown
Monster statue: red
Pool: white and blue
Teacup ride: black and red


----------



## moonchu (Mar 28, 2020)

town fruit:  *cherries* 
Native flower:  *mums* 
Airport color:   *blue*

Construction sign color:  *blue*
Lifeguard chair:  *red*
Portable toilet:  *green*
Streetlamp:  *green*
Utility pole:  *grey*
Drink machine:  *green*
Public bench:  *cyan and pink*
Snack machine:  *black*
Springy ride on:  *white*
Tourist telescope:   *white*
Park clock:  *brown*
Phone box:  *white*
Sand box:  *blue*
Cotton candy stall:  *blue* 
Playground gym:  *green*
Parabolic antenna:  *white*
Soccer goal:  *white*
Solar panel:  *black*
Wind turbine:  *white/red*
Lighthouse:  *white*
Monster statue:  *red* 
Pool:  *ah. . .tan?*
Teacup ride:  *black and red*


----------



## intestines (Mar 28, 2020)

town fruit: orange
Native flower: pansy
Airport color:blue

Construction sign color:white
Lifeguard chair:green
Portable toilet:blue
Streetlamp:green
Utility pole:grey
Drink machine:white
Public bench: orange
Snack machine:black
Springy ride on:red
Tourist telescope:blue
Park clock: purple-red
Phone box:green
Sand box:blue
Cotton candy stall:black
Playground gym:blue and green
Parabolic antenna:white
Soccer goal:white
Solar panel:black
Wind turbine:white and red
Lighthouse:black and white
Monster statue:red
Pool:grey and purple
Teacup ride:black and red and white


----------



## minimoon (Mar 28, 2020)

town fruit: cherries
Native flower: roses
Airport color: blue

Construction sign color: blue
Lifeguard chair: blue
Portable toilet: grey
Streetlamp: green
Utility pole: grey
Drink machine: red
Public bench: orangey red
Snack machine: grey
Springy ride on: black
Tourist telescope: grey
Park clock: brown
Phone box: green
Sand box: blue
Cotton candy stall: pink
Playground gym: multi
Parabolic antenna: white with red writing
Soccer goal: white
Solar panel: black
Wind turbine: white with red tips
Lighthouse: grey/brown bricks
Monster statue: red
Pool: white/blue
Teacup ride: black, white and red


----------



## Fantasyland (Mar 28, 2020)

town fruit: *cherry*
Native flower: *rose*
Airport color: *purple*

Construction sign color: *white sign, navy blue frame*
Lifeguard chair: *green*
Portable toilet: *blue*
Streetlamp: *dark gray*
Utility pole: *light gray*
Drink machine: *blue*
Public bench: *green and yellow*
Snack machine: *red*
Springy ride on: *red horse, yellow mane, green saddle*
Tourist telescope: *blue*
Park clock: *white*
Phone box: *dark brown*
Sand box: *blue frame*
Cotton candy stall: *blue and light blue details, white main cart*
Playground gym: *teal and light green*
Parabolic antenna: *white, green text and logo*
Soccer goal: *white*
Solar panel: *black*
Wind turbine: *white, blue tips*
Lighthouse: *white, red accents*
Monster statue: *dark purple*
Pool: *terra cotta stones*
Teacup ride: *green teapot, pink mint and yellow cups*


----------



## moonbell (Mar 28, 2020)

Fantasyland said:


> town fruit: *cherry*
> Native flower: *rose*
> Airport color: *purple*



There's a purple airport?!


----------



## LaFra (Mar 28, 2020)

town fruit: cherry 
Native flower: tulip
Airport color: yellow

Construction sign color: orange, blue frame
Lifeguard chair: white 
Portable toilet: green turquoise
Streetlamp: bronze
Utility pole: silver 
Drink machine: black
Public bench: white/black
Snack machine: black
Springy ride on: black
Tourist telescope: black 
Park clock: black
Phone box: black
Sand box: blue
Cotton candy stall: pink
Playground gym: silver/grey
Parabolic antenna: white
Soccer goal: white
Solar panel: silver frame
Wind turbine: white and blue decoration
Lighthouse: blue "carta da zucchero"
Monster statue: black
Pool: white 
Teacup ride: cups are cyan, red and green


----------



## coney (Mar 28, 2020)

town fruit: orange
Native flower: windflower
Airport color: yellow

Construction sign color: white
Lifeguard chair: red
Portable toilet: green
Streetlamp: brown
Utility pole: grey
Drink machine: pink
Public bench: white
Snack machine: black
Springy ride on: white and black (zebra)
Tourist telescope: white
Park clock: black
Phone box: blue
Sand box: blue
Cotton candy stall: black
Playground gym: green
Parabolic antenna: white
Soccer goal: white
Solar panel:black
Wind turbine:white
Lighthouse: yellow
Monster statue:black
Pool: grey bricks
Teacup ride: red base, blue, green and red cups, yellow teapot.


----------



## cinnamonbella (Mar 28, 2020)

town fruit: Apples
Native flower: Roses
Airport color: Yellow

Construction sign color: White/Blue
Lifeguard chair: White/Yellow
Portable toilet: Red
Streetlamp: Brown
Utility pole: Grey
Drink machine: Pink
Public bench: White
Snack machine: Black
Springy ride on: Pink
Tourist telescope: Green
Park clock: Black
Phone box: Blue
Sand box: Blue
Cotton candy stall: Black
Playground gym: Yellow/Red
Parabolic antenna: White
Soccer goal: White
Solar panel: Grey
Wind turbine: White/Blue
Lighthouse: Yellow
Monster statue: Black
Pool: Grey/Purple
Teacup ride: Red

Edit: i chose something to eat


----------



## Zanreo (Mar 28, 2020)

Town fruit: cherry
Native flower: roses (with tulips and hyacinths in shop)
Airport color: blue
Question: food

Construction sign color: white
Lifeguard chair: red (orange seat)
Portable toilet: green
Streetlamp: green
Utility pole: gray
Drink machine: green
Public bench: light blue and pink
Snack machine: black/gray
Springy ride on: zebra
Tourist telescope: white
Park clock: brown
Phone box: white
Sand box: blue
Cotton candy stall: white 
Playground gym: green
Parabolic antenna: white
Soccer goal: white
Solar panel: black
Wind turbine: white
Lighthouse: white
Monster statue: red
Pool: tan/brown
Teacup ride: black, white and red


----------



## Athelwyn (Mar 28, 2020)

moonbell said:


> I'm feeling the same way so thank you for this!! If you want a picture of any specific item for further clarification feel free to request.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mine are the same as yours! My town info is different, though:
Town fruit: cherries
Native flower: cosmos
Airport color: yellow

*edited: My answer was "food"


----------



## SheepMareep (Mar 28, 2020)

Updated the OP!!!

So far there has been no correlation to the native fruit, flower, OR airport! Due to another thread mentioning the question we are asked in the beginning possibly influencing this I will now be asking for the answer you chose for the question timmy/tommy asked!

Also, i am going to make a catalog of all the different colors for the items so please send or post any pictures you have of missing items c: Thank you! Will be updating with the colors I have ASAP


----------



## Eternal (Mar 28, 2020)

Fruit: Apples
Flowers: Roses
Airport: Yellow
I think I answered sleeping bag to the island question also. 

Construction sign color: Blue with blue and red writing and a man in a yellow hard hat
Lifeguard chair: Yellow seat with white frame
Portable toilet: Red with pink door
Streetlamp: Brown
Utility pole: Grey/silver
Drink machine: Super dark almost black brown
Public bench: White seat left, black seat right
Snack machine: Black
Springy ride on: Zebra with blonde mane
Tourist telescope: Green
Park clock: Black
Phone box: Black
Sand box: Blue
Cotton candy stall: Two kinds of pink with yellow, greeny and pink cotton candies
Playground gym: Red and yellow with some seats orange
Parabolic antenna: White with red and brown writing 
Soccer goal: White
Solar panel: Silver with dark navy panels
Wind turbine: White and blue
Lighthouse: Light blue
Monster statue: Black
Pool: White
Teacup ride: Bright coloured - green cup with panda, red cup with hearts, blue cup with fish. Base has colourful swirls and the side of it is red with two colours of lights.


----------



## Khaelis (Mar 28, 2020)

Irishchai said:


> Updated the OP!!!
> 
> So far there has been no correlation to the native fruit, flower, OR airport! Due to another thread mentioning the question we are asked in the beginning possibly influencing this I will now be asking for the answer you chose for the question timmy/tommy asked!
> 
> Also, i am going to make a catalog of all the different colors for the items so please send or post any pictures you have of missing items c: Thank you! Will be updating with the colors I have ASAP



If I recall, I selected "Some food."

And you know where you can get images from my PM with the link I sent ya.


Edit: just remembered what I actually selected.


----------



## Strawberryllama (Mar 28, 2020)

Answer to question: lamp

Construction sign color: blue
Lifeguard chair: red
Portable toilet: green
Streetlamp: black
Utility pole: gray
Drink machine: blue
Public bench: black and white
Snack machine: black
Springy ride on: pink
Tourist telescope: grey
Park clock: black
Phone box: black 
Sand box: blue
Cotton candy stall: blue
Playground gym: green
Parabolic antenna: white
Soccer goal: white
Solar panel: black
Wind turbine: white with blue tips
Lighthouse: red and white
Monster statue: black
Pool: brown
Teacup ride: yellow pitcher with blue, green, and red teacups


----------



## Verecund (Mar 28, 2020)

Going through the thread, I haven't found any correlation with fruit, flower, or Nookling question yet, but there are some patterns with the airport colours:

Blue airports have the red/black/white teacup ride, green streetlamp, burgundy park clock, grey snack machine (although lots of blue airport people said they had a black one, the other colours were consistent), and the red monster statue
Yellow airports have bright green, red, and blue teacups with the yellow teapot, brown streetlamp, black park clock, black snack machine, and the black monster statue
Green airports have the pastel teacups, black streetlamp, white park clock, red snack machine, and the blue monster statue
Orange airports have darker green, red, and blue teacups with the purple teapot, white streetlamp, grey park clock, white snack machine, and the brown monster statue

For the other things that don't seem to correlate with anything, maybe they rely on a combination of fruit/flower/airport/question? I doubt they'd do that, though, since that seems unnecessarily complicated.

I haven't unlocked the items for my island yet, but I'll add to the list once I do.


----------



## SheepMareep (Mar 28, 2020)

Even if there is no set reason for the items-- I put together a spreadsheet for the pictures!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Verecund said:


> Going through the thread, I haven't found any correlation with fruit, flower, or Nookling question yet, but there are some patterns with the airport colours:
> 
> Blue airports have the red/black/white teacup ride, green streetlamp, burgundy park clock, grey snack machine (although lots of blue airport people said they had a black one, the other colours were consistent), and the red monster statue
> Yellow airports have bright green, red, and blue teacups with the yellow teapot, brown streetlamp, black park clock, black snack machine, and the black monster statue
> ...



Thats what I noticed as well; Which is why I'm wondering if the question may influence some of the other options that don't seem to match with the airport color similarities. Especially since I did not find any direct relation with the flowers or fruit o:


----------



## helenxsarah (Mar 28, 2020)

Town fruit: Apples
Native flower: Roses
Airport color: Red/Orange

The answer I chose was something to pass time

Construction sign color: Blue
Lifeguard chair: Yellow
Portable toilet: Red
Streetlamp: White
Utility pole: Grey
Drink machine: Green
Public bench: Blue/Yellow
Snack machine: White
Springy ride on: Zebra
Tourist telescope: Green
Park clock: Grey
Phone box: Yellow
Sand box: Blue
Cotton candy stall: Blue
Playground gym: Red/Yellow/Orange
Parabolic antenna: White
Soccer goal: White
Solar panel: Black
Wind turbine: White with red
Lighthouse: White
Monster statue: Greyish brown
Pool: Blue with brick edges
Teacup ride: Purple kettle, blue green and red teacups


----------



## Dizzardy (Mar 28, 2020)

Answer to question: Something to pass time

Construction sign color: Blue with Blue/Red writing and Resetti Picture
Lifeguard chair: Yellow and White
Portable toilet: Red
Streetlamp: Brown (Bronze?)
Utility pole: Grey
Drink machine: Blue
Public bench: Black and White
Snack machine: Black
Springy ride on: Yellow (with green saddle)
Tourist telescope: Green
Park clock: Black
Phone box: Black
Sand box: Blue
Cotton candy stall: Blue and White
Playground gym: Red and Yellow 
Parabolic antenna: White
Soccer goal: White
Solar panel: Dark Blue 
Wind turbine: White and Blue
Lighthouse: Red and White
Monster statue: Black
Pool: Brown
Teacup ride: Green, Blue and Red teacups

I'll include the other details too even though they supposedly don't affect anything.

Town fruit: Peaches
Native flower: Hyacinth (this is the flowers found on the higher tiers right?)
Airport color: Yellow


----------



## SheepMareep (Mar 28, 2020)

Inserted all pictures that I have so far! 
Also; WHY ARE THERE SO MANY PUBLIC BENCH COLORS. I think that one had the MOST varied response in the entire thread o uo;;


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Mar 28, 2020)

melsi said:


> town fruit: Pears
> Native flower: Lilies
> Airport color: Green
> 
> ...



Hey! Are you, by any chance, interested in trading the pink drink machine for something else? I've been desperately trying to find it. For what it's worth, I'm from the southern hemisphere, so maybe you can find things here if you'd like to as well


----------



## Romaki (Mar 28, 2020)

Answer to question: either sleeping bag or something to kill time with, I'm not entirely sure anymore

Construction sign color: blue / white background / red font / resetti
Lifeguard chair: green
Portable toilet:blue
Streetlamp: bronze-ish
Utility pole: grey
Drink machine: pink
Public bench: white/black
Snack machine: black
Springy ride on: zebra
Tourist telescope: blue
Park clock: black / dark grey-ish
Phone box: black
Sand box: blue
Cotton candy stall: black / white / yellow / red
Playground gym: blue / green
Parabolic antenna: white
Soccer goal: white
Solar panel: black / dark grey-ish
Wind turbine: white with blue stripes
Lighthouse: yellow
Monster statue: black / dark grey-ish
Pool: purple shade with pink lights
Teacup ride: green / blue / red with pink / blue ground


----------



## SweetSpark (Mar 28, 2020)

Answer to question: Sleeping Bag
Town Fruit: Cherries
Airport Color: Orange/Red
Native Flower: Tulips


Construction sign color: *Orange*
Lifeguard chair: *White*
Portable toilet: *Blue/Teal*
Streetlamp: *White*
Utility pole: *Grey*
Drink machine: *Red*
Public bench: *Blue*
Snack machine: *White*
Springy ride on: *Brown*
Tourist telescope: *Black*
Park clock: *Silver*
Phone box: *Yellow/Green*
Sand box: *Blue*
Cotton candy stall: *Pink*
Playground gym: *White*
Parabolic antenna: *White w/ Red Accents*
Soccer goal: *White*
Solar panel: *Black*
Wind turbine: *White w/ Red Accents*
Lighthouse: *Bricks w/ Grey roofing*
Monster statue: *Brown*
Pool: *White*
Teacup ride: *Purple/Green/Blue/Red*


----------



## Sloom (Mar 28, 2020)

Spoiler: hi



Answer to question: Something to kill time with
Town Fruit: Apples
Airport: Green
Native Flower: Lilies

Construction sign color: blue & white
Lifeguard chair: yellow & white
Portable toilet: red
Streetlamp: black
Utility pole: grey (light grey?)
Drink machine: browny black with white letters on side
Public bench: green and green
Snack machine: red
Springy ride on: yellow with green saddle
Tourist telescope: uhh statue of liberty coloured
Park clock: white
Phone box: red
Sand box: blue
Cotton candy stall: pink
Playground gym: yellow & red
Parabolic antenna: white with red text
Soccer goal: white
Solar panel: blue & grey
Wind turbine: white with blue tips
Lighthouse: baby blue & white
Monster statue: purple with pink tum
Pool: white
Teacup ride: pastel pink, mint & yellow


----------



## LaFra (Mar 28, 2020)

GreenLeaf said:


> town fruit: Cherries
> Native flower: Mums
> Airport color: Yellow
> 
> ...





LaFra said:


> town fruit: cherry
> Native flower: tulip
> Airport color: yellow
> 
> ...


We share a lot of options! O: Even the same Fruit and Airport color. Native flower can be the only factor that changed some colors.

( I chose "Something to kill time")

EDIT: Added a video: https://twitter.com/frafrafra92/status/1244088770627960833


----------



## thisisausername (Mar 28, 2020)

how do I get these items, do the islanders just give it to you? Today Frita gave me the zebra springy ride on, that's the only nook mile item I have.

ohhhh I’m dumb lmao I just found out where I get them oops


----------



## miraxe (Mar 28, 2020)

Fruit: Peaches
Airport: Blue

Answer to question: I forget the actual wording, but it was like a light or a candle.

Construction sign color: Blue
Lifeguard chair: Red
Portable toilet: Green (Never seen that before IRL haha)
Streetlamp: Green
Utility pole: Silver..? I'm not sure what I'm looking for here.
Drink machine: White
Public bench: Blue and Pink
Snack machine: Black/Grey
Springy ride on: Yellow
Tourist telescope: White
Park clock: Brown
Phone box: White
Sand box: Blue
Cotton candy stall: Red/Black/Gold
Playground gym: Blue with Yellow, Blue, and Pink Tiles
Parabolic antenna: White
Soccer goal: White
Solar panel: Black
Wind turbine: White
Lighthouse: White/Black
Monster statue: Red
Pool: Purple light, blue water
Teacup ride: Red/Black/Gold


----------



## tolisamarie (Mar 28, 2020)

Town Fruit: Pears
Town Flower: Tulips
Airport Color: Blue

MY MILEAGE ITEM COLORS

How do I delete this image? The link has a much better quality pic.


----------



## Violet~ (Mar 29, 2020)

town fruit: apples
Native flower: lillies
Airport color: yellow
Answer to question: a lamp

Construction sign color: blue
Lifeguard chair: red
Portable toilet: green
Streetlamp: bronze
Utility pole: grey
Drink machine: pink
Public bench: white and black
Snack machine: black
Springy ride on: red
Tourist telescope: white
Park clock: black
Phone box: black
Sand box: blue
Cotton candy stall: black and gold
Playground gym: green
Parabolic antenna: plain white
Soccer goal: white
Solar panel: black
Wind turbine: blue edges
Lighthouse: yellow
Monster statue: black
Pool: purple
Teacup ride: bright colors


----------



## Verecund (Mar 29, 2020)

Native Fruit: Apples
Native Flower: Lilies
Airport Colour: Yellow
Answer to Question: Sleeping Bag

Construction sign color: Blue and white (featuring one of the Resettis)
Lifeguard chair: Red
Portable toilet: Lime green
Streetlamp: Brown/Bronze
Utility pole: Grey (no sign)
Drink machine: Blue
Public bench: Black and white
Snack machine: Black
Springy ride on: Pink
Tourist telescope: White
Park clock: Black
Phone box: Black
Sand box: Blue
Cotton candy stall: Blue
Playground gym: Green with yellow, blue, and pink seats
Parabolic antenna: White with green Nook Inc logo
Soccer goal: White
Solar panel: Grey
Wind turbine: White with blue tips
Lighthouse: Red and white
Monster statue: Black
Pool: Brown
Teacup ride: Bright red, green, and blue with yellow tea pot


----------



## cocoacat (Mar 29, 2020)

Yellow airport, peaches, and hyacinths

Construction sign color: orange
Lifeguard chair: white
Portable toilet:  aqua
Streetlamp: brown
Utility pole: no sign
Drink machine: blue
Public bench: white
Snack machine: black
Springy ride on: red
Tourist telescope: black
Park clock: black
Phone box: blue
Sand box: blue
Cotton candy stall: blue
Playground gym: white and gray
Parabolic antenna: green
Soccer goal: white
Solar panel: gray lines
Wind turbine: blue
Lighthouse: red and white
Monster statue: black
Pool: red brick
Teacup ride: bright - red base

Most are not my first choice and it stinks that you can't customize them.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I stumbled upon this which seems to show a lot of the variations.
https://sognoisland.tumblr.com/nookmilesitems


----------



## Nayu (Mar 29, 2020)

I love your Spreadsheet! Thank you so much for doing this! I'm excited to see the color of other people's items 

Here's a video with my items: https://twitter.com/Nayuh/status/1244298329757872129?s=20

Now I want the pink and blue public bench so much ;3;


----------



## Kokillue (Mar 30, 2020)

native fruit: peaches
native flower: lilies
airport colour: yellow

Construction sign color: blue border with an orange sign, displaying tools on the front
Lifeguard chair: white
Portable toilet: teal
Streetlamp: bronze/brown
Utility pole: grey (no sign)
Drink machine: black
Public bench: white
Snack machine: black
Springy ride on: pink
Tourist telescope: black
Park clock: black
Phone box: blue
Sand box: blue border
Cotton candy stall: pink
Playground gym: white/grey
Parabolic antenna: er, white with red and black text in the dish
Soccer goal: white
Solar panel: navy grid with silver lines
Wind turbine: white + blue stripes
Lighthouse: blue and white
Monster statue: black
Pool: white border
Teacup ride: red with blue, green, and red cups

i have a lot of monochrome colours, which i’m really digging. this might be out there, but could roof colour possibly have something to do with it...? i picked black pretty much every time, and i’m seeing a lot of black in here in turn. (probably totally coincidence tho...)


----------

